# panama City beach boats



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Headed to panama city beach for fastpitch world series and some of the dads want to go fishing....I need a good capt for 12-16 hour trip, the dates are second week of July...anybody know a good boat down that way?


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Billy Archer boat is " Seminole Wind "


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks will check it out.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

finsandhorns said:


> Billy Archer boat is " Seminole Wind "


+1, nice boat and good capt. He will sure put you on the fish!!!!


----------

